# minute mount on 98 TJ



## gordo9742000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello all. This site is full of info and I have been reading a ton of it. Looking to install a Fisher minute mount 7 foot plow on my 98 TJ. I have the push plates off of another truck and I am looking to install them on the Jeep. I realize it will involve some fab work. I am not afraid of that. Looking at the pictures of the push plates on the fisher website it looks like there are only two bolts that attach the push plates to the frame and those are not even through bolted. Its just two bolts with nuts attached to one side of the frame. There are also two bolts that attach it to the bumper. Has anybody had any problems with the bolts tearing out of the frame? I was thinking about through bolts with sleeve inside the frame.I know smarter people than me designed it the way fisher has it but just doesnt seem strong enough. Just looking for feedback on how the mounts hold up.

Thanks Jim


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

With a 7' plow if use are hard on it you will rip the bolts out of the frame. I welded a tube through the frame and through bolt it. I also mad a bracket that goes from the lower bumper mount hole the the upper mount hole.

Picks to come


----------



## gordo9742000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Pics would be awesome. That way I could get someone else's perspective on it. I have a habit of over building plow frames and normally weight isn't an issue but on this one I want to keep it down and still be strong.

Thanks Jim


----------



## Night_Sailor (Jan 5, 2004)

I'd like to see some pictures also. I am debating buying a Jeep for plowing.


----------

